# Under Construction....



## wfd1366 (Mar 17, 2015)

A fully sprinkled strip mall has one of it's large stores under major renovations.  They are to demo the existing sprinkler system inside that large store to rebuild it.  What type of fire watch will they be required to have while the system is impaired?


----------



## ICE (Mar 17, 2015)

24 hour until done and approved


----------



## steveray (Mar 17, 2015)

Can they keep the rest of the mall live?


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2015)

Are they removing the entire system?

Are they just adding and moving heads?

How many days will it be down?

Most malls and big stores have a policy in place


----------



## steveray (Mar 17, 2015)

SECTION 3302 CONSTRUCTION SAFEGUARDS

Maintain, alternate protection, or clear the building....

3302.1 Remodeling and additions. Required exits, existing structural elements, fire protection devices and sanitary safeguards shall be maintained at all times during remodeling, alterations, repairs or additions to any building or structure.

Exceptions:

1. When such required elements or devices are being remodeled, altered or repaired, adequate substitute provisions shall be made.2. When the existing building is not occupied.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 17, 2015)

Strictly follow the impairment criteria from NFPA 25 [15.5] andhave the affected areas cordoned off daily (no occupancy except contractors) whilethe other protection areas  of the system(s) remain active. Havethe impairment coordinator communicate and verify all activities with the firedepartment daily.  We’ve done many andthe key is making sure the fire protection firm knows you are on top of theirwork and understand “planned” system impairments with daily verifications.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 18, 2015)

What about NFPA 241 or 2009 IFC Sections 1408 & 1409 or 2012 IFC; 3308 & 3309?


----------

